# How do orcs put metal into their bodies?



## galapogosian (Sep 3, 2017)

The biggest orcs have jagged metal armor embedded in their bodies. What is the procedure for this? is it magical?


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 3, 2017)

galapogosian said:


> The biggest orcs have jagged metal armor embedded in their bodies. What is the procedure for this? is it magical?


They wore armour but I don't recall any having armour inserted in their bodies. What is your source for this? Which of Tolkien's books is it described in?


----------



## galapogosian (Sep 3, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> They wore armour but I don't recall any having armour inserted in their bodies. What is your source for this? Which of Tolkien's books is it described in?



This is the movie forum. I'm not referencing a book.


----------



## Azrubêl (Sep 3, 2017)

I assume they just rip the orcs open and sew it shut with the metal sticking out. Or some of them have bolts, as if they bolted the metal into their shoulders, etc.


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 4, 2017)

galapogosian said:


> This is the movie forum. I'm not referencing a book.


Sorry, my mistake. Ask Peter Jackson


----------



## Azrubêl (Sep 4, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Ask Peter Jackson



That's rude. This clearly is a movie thread. If you don't want to talk about it, don't comment on the thread.


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 4, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> That's rude. This clearly is a movie thread. If you don't want to talk about it, don't comment on the thread.


Rude? I apologised for my error.

If someone wants to know how a thing came to be put in a film then the best person to ask would be its director, or fans of the director - not fans of Tolkien, who I believed I was talking to.

Perhaps I should leave The Tolkien Forum - clearly, its title is misleading. It should be renamed 'The Tolkien and Jackson Forum'.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 4, 2017)

My _total guess_ is that no one from the films ever explains this beyond (if even this much) that they thought it would be visually cool for the films.

Either that, or string or nothing


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 4, 2017)

Galin said:


> My _total guess_ is that no one from the films ever explains this beyond (if even this much) that they thought it would be visually cool for the films.
> 
> Either that, or string or nothing




Anyway that does sound most likely to be true, it probably wasn't meant to have a practical explanation.


----------

